# Driver's Seat Lumbar Support...



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Is there an adjustable lumbar support on any of the driver's seats in the Cruze? I was hoping the power leather seats had this, but I don't see it detailed in any documentation. Just checking to make sure.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Is there an adjustable lumbar support on any of the driver's seats in the Cruze? I was hoping the power leather seats had this, but I don't see it detailed in any documentation. Just checking to make sure.


None that I know of.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have cloth and do not have it either. The older I get the more I wish I had it!!! My wife's 2011 Malibu has it...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

So does my 88 Supra Turbo, not only that but can adjust the back seat cushion to fold around your back. But my wife and I love the electrically heated seats in our 2LT, heat feels good on the small of our backs. Gets that blood moving again when we are tied up in those seats for hours.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Is there an adjustable lumbar support on any of the driver's seats in the Cruze? I was hoping the power leather seats had this, but I don't see it detailed in any documentation. Just checking to make sure.




Jim Frye,
Currently the Cruze does not offer a lumbar support. I am sorry for this inconvenience to you. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Jim Frye,
> Currently the Cruze does not offer a lumbar support. I am sorry for this inconvenience to you. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Next time you order something off the internet, the box it comes in will be way over sized and filled up with these plastic bags full of air. Use one of those behind the small of your back.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

As someone who likes a lot of lumbar support, I find lumbar support on the cloth seats in the Cruze very good.


----------



## ScarletFever (May 9, 2012)

My big boned 6ft tall friend thinks the passenger seat is one of the most comfortable seats he's ever used. However I'm 6'3" and skinny boned and am suffering from back/neck pain. My massuse does not know why my neck is building up soo much stress in my neck. I thought I might use one suspender clipped to a small pillow so that it stays in the same spot ? I do like the idea of using a packing bag for this purpose and will try it. DOES CHEVY MAKE A DIFFERENT SEAT WITH LUMBAR OR SOMETHING TO CLAMP ON TO EXISTING 2012 CRUZE SEATS? IF NOT, PLEASE PLEASE DO.
Thanks, rant over.
Sincerely, 
Andy


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

ScarletFever said:


> My big boned 6ft tall friend thinks the passenger seat is one of the most comfortable seats he's ever used. However I'm 6'3" and skinny boned and am suffering from back/neck pain. My massuse does not know why my neck is building up soo much stress in my neck. I thought I might use one suspender clipped to a small pillow so that it stays in the same spot ? I do like the idea of using a packing bag for this purpose and will try it. DOES CHEVY MAKE A DIFFERENT SEAT WITH LUMBAR OR SOMETHING TO CLAMP ON TO EXISTING 2012 CRUZE SEATS? IF NOT, PLEASE PLEASE DO.
> Thanks, rant over.
> Sincerely,
> Andy


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...-aftermarket-lumbar-kit-coming-cruzetalk.html


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Beaker said:


> As someone who likes a lot of lumbar support, I find lumbar support on the cloth seats in the Cruze very good.


 You do? As the Chevy rep said above there is no lumbar support? The 6 way electric adjustable chair is missing this feature. The Hyundai had 8 ways even though the lumbar support was manual. I didn't mind paying for the upgraded chair but we were cheated in a couple ways!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm working on it guys...


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

While I wish the Cruze did have lumbar support ( and quite frankly I don't know why they did not offer adjustable lumbar support on their high end trim packages at least ), I feel the seat in my LTZ is reasonably comfortable even with out it. Still... Come on GM, really, why wouldn't you put something so basic in the Cruze seats... Heck my old 1997 Dodge Dakota has adjustable lumbar support.

Meanwhile, from what I've seen of the aftermarket adjustable lumbar support... it looks like it would be a major pain in the butt to instal, I certainly don't need adjustable lumbar support enough to do that.


----------

